# New Lee Medium and Very Hard ND Graduated Filters



## bitm2007 (May 9, 2016)

Hi guy's

I've just noticed that Lee are now selling Medium and Very Hard variations of their ND Graduated Filters, in addition to the Soft and Hard versions.



> http://www.leefilters.com/index.php/camera/ndgrads


----------



## candyman (May 9, 2016)

Yes. It was announced here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29551.msg589573#msg589573


My supplier has some in stock and some are on the way.
Do you know of any reviews? I like to read some hands-on experience


----------



## bitm2007 (May 9, 2016)

I haven't come across any reviews yet, however i'd be surprised if color rendition is anything but excellent. After 11 years of pro use (on my 4th set of grads), the only issues i've had with their products is quality control. The last set of ND grads I purchased were covered in dust and my Big Stopper had a small but prominent scratch, thankfully this is out of the image circle of my lenses, so I opted to keep it rather than wait for a replacement (long back orders at the time).


----------

